# Rough Running Merc



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

FYI, Started up my Merc 9.9 after sitting for a couple months to find it running rough. I could here snapping sounds around the coils. Discovered several small cracks in the coils that were leaking voltage.

The cold wheather maybe, it is an old motor. :'(


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a product called "Soft Seal" that will help. The company that made it was bought by CRC. If you can find it it will say CRC something and "Formerly Soft Seal" on the spray can. It really works on cracked coils. Eventually the coils will need replacing, but I have run V4 Johnsons for years with an occasional spray of it.

I kept it on my boat all the time and when one of my friends would go out in the fall and shut down long enough for dew to form on his engine wiring, he couldn't get it to start. I would hear him on the radio looking for me and I would go over and spray the engine coils and wiring and it would fire right up. Done that at least a dozen times.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Frank! I was just going to replace them but I will try that first.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're a braver soul than I am... 

The electrical early warning alarm has gone off.
Run your outboard at night on the hose and watch
the light show as the coils arc to whatever ground is nearest.
I'd rather replace before it adheres to Murphy's Law.
You know...worst time...worst place!

;D


----------

